# Avant Card closing account



## Raging Bull (15 Nov 2013)

Unbelievable story, I cleared my balance subject to government 30 Euro charge due...I didnt get round to paying it since as far as I knew Or Thought I had till April 2014 to pay...Avantcard are now charging 15.24 as a late fee...incredible. Surely I have no legal obligation to pay a tax upfront so Avantcard cant charge me a fee for something they have no entitlement to in first place nor should they charge as account is closed....Thoughts???


----------



## emeralds (15 Nov 2013)

The €30 charge is payable on account closure.


----------



## postman pat (15 Nov 2013)

credit card companies are notorious for this kind of thing... i had the same problem a few years ago, when i queried it ,they said it had to be paid or risk a black mark against my credit...obtaining money with menaces i think you call it!!


----------



## emeralds (15 Nov 2013)

The cc company are collecting the money on behalf of the government. The money falls due on 1st April each year (for the preceding year) or when the account closes. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_vat/stamp_duty_on_financial_cards.html


----------



## postman pat (16 Nov 2013)

yes but if its not paid on time they load on fees..


----------



## Raging Bull (16 Nov 2013)

I know the 30 euro is valid but to be charged 15 euro on late payment of closing account is nonsense...ill fight this one all the way


----------



## PaddyW (16 Nov 2013)

I got charged 15.24 late payment fee, as I had left a payment €0.30 short by mistake.. These guys will hit you hard for anything they can!


----------



## Time (16 Nov 2013)

It is a disproportionate penalty. I wonder how the FSO would feel about it?


----------



## postman pat (17 Nov 2013)

i think a person just has to  pay the right amount on time every time, they (credit card companies) just seem to wait in the long grass for you, i find if you can do this, a credit card is a good tool to have.

Pat


----------



## Knuttell (17 Nov 2013)

postman pat said:


> i find if you can do this, a credit card is a good tool to have.



I use it as an overdraft facility that costs me nothing.


----------

